# CleanDetail - Vauxhall Corsa VXR Nurburgring Detail



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Car Detailing, Paint Protection & Detailing Tuition. 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: Today its an Enhancement detail on the Corsa VXR Nurburgring Edition.


*

I had the pleasure of working on the Corsa VXR Nurburgring Edition. It was in to gain more gloss, defect removal and finally protection.

So here the car is on arrival.

IMG_6635 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6636 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6637 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6638 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6639 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6640 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6641 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6642 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6643 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6644 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6646 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6647 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6648 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6651 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

As you can see, the vehicle is used daily. The spite of bad weather we had at the time did not help either. So, time to get set up.

2bucket method etc so warm water and shampoo were set up:

IMG_6652 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

car now ready for de-contamination:

IMG_6653 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Starting with a rinse:

IMG_6654 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

G101 bottom half of the car and wheel arches:

IMG_6655 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Number plates were removed to make sure each part of the car was correctly cleaned and ready for machine polishing:

IMG_6656 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Snow Foamed and wheels cleaned with AS Smart wheels, with the swissvax brush & Wheel woolies.

IMG_6657 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6658 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6659 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

After working in the foam in areas, it was rinsed then 2bucket method wash using the AM details mitt.

IMG_6660 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Rinse and Tardis applied to areas followed by Iron-x

IMG_6661 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Then dried using matching colour towels!

IMG_6662 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6663 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Then dry:

IMG_6664 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Once inside it was time to get the place heated!

IMG_6665 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6666 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Car then lifted up and more drying was done, using the air line to remove water from little areas.

IMG_6667 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6668 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6669 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6670 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

The whole car was then clayed bar'd leaving the boot till last....

IMG_6671 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Time to remove some badges:

IMG_6672 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6673 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6674 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6675 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Now onto machine polishing. The paint was actually not bad, it was actually better than some new cars i've worked on!

IMG_6676 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Bonnet after:

IMG_6679 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Wing:

IMG_6687 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Once happy with the finish after a 2 stage machine, It was time for cleaner fluid by hand:

IMG_6692 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Applied and removed section by section:

IMG_6694 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Todays choice was Swissvax Crystal Rock:

IMG_6695 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Applying like so,

IMG_6696 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Wheels were protected with Swissvax Autobahn:

IMG_6697 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Applied using only my hands as this makes application far better:

IMG_6698 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Exhaust time! Using Swissvax metal polish & Mothers cone:

IMG_6701 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6702 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6703 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6704 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6705 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Tyres were then dressed with Bears Factory tyre dressing, After having a play with this dressing i was very happy with the results upto now.

IMG_6710 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6711 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6712 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6713 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

The wax was then removed from the paint & windows. Autobrite Repel was used on the windows followed by CarChem glass cleaner.

And finally, plastics protected:

IMG_6728 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

As part of the exhaust cleaner, the under side was done also:

IMG_6718 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6724 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

And here is the final photos!


IMG_6732 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6739 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6742 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6746 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6749 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6751 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6752 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6753 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6755 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6765 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6759 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6761 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6763 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Hopefully these photos speak for the finish as it was, very very glossy. And as always, no point in a write up without direct light photos!

Thanks for reading our write up by CleanDetail! Many more in depth write ups to follow!
*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*










*Twitter - FaceBook *​​


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice work indeed


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks sweet as. I love reading your stuff but I wish I had a ramp. 

Callum


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice job nick! 
Love the boots too :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work Nick.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

that ramp is awesome! great work and write up


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

superb work.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Great cars, and work


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

very nice! Great work


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Superb


----------



## nmavs (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome finish mate. Really do like these, and that colour really does stand out.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again guys.



nmavs said:


> Awesome finish mate. Really do like these, and that colour really does stand out.


I totally agree, never been a missive Vauxhall fan if am honest, but i dont think id turn one of these down. The colour was awesome, the little extras this one had just made it something special but yet nothing like its been near Halfords....

It came out very glossy so happy with those results :thumb:

ATB
Nick


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very good


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Superb results there...love the colour... :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good. I do love that colour. What pad and polish combo did you use on this?


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Great work yet again nick .


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

always a lovely work..Your work place is awesome


----------



## minty-e46 (Jan 15, 2013)

Love the colour aswell, reminds me of TVRs with the pearlesent paint as there is a nice colour change under certain lights


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning results Nick, a massive improvement even for such a new car!


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Stunning, the wet look and that colour just looks amazing!


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Stunning finish


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very very tidy! The Mothers polishing cone looks like a great tool.


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Great work. Car looks tasty


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't normally like Corsa's but that looks stunning and you've got some top results out of that


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nick great result love these, do you have the controls for the ramp channeled under the concrete as never noticed any


----------



## Breakable? (May 10, 2011)

Great finish on that Nick, very glossy, wet look


----------



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)

Good work nick was really happy when I picked it up would recommend him to anyone top lad really knows his stuff and again thanks nick


----------



## Kev_p_91 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice car great finish, good write up aswell first review of yours I've read and il defo be looking out for the next


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely car and superb finish. I hear matching colour cloths is key to this? lol


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

only a solid detailer can do that nice job nick once again


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Great job. Where did you get the ramp ????


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice Job and amazing color!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice indeed


----------



## Wjhutts (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice looks great


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Really nice job there. Looks fantastic!

Can I ask, what is and where did you get the exhaust polish tool for the drill?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent job!


----------



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)

Pictures don't do this justice


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks fantastic, really love these, really want one.

Can i ask, where did you get this polishing end from?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks guys.

The polishing cone is the mothers one. There are cheaper ones but this is not made from 1 solid foam structure its layered so you can polish edges too.

This was brought from the US. But Ron at motorgeek also stocks them.

ATB,
Nick


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Sweet thank you.


----------



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)

Will defo be booking again later in the year


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

Great detail.


----------



## will-i-a-m (Nov 4, 2010)

Lovely car and a great job!


----------

